# Luke 10



## Coram_Deo (Nov 13, 2004)

When Christ said, "I saw Satan fall from heaven like a flash of lightening" what was He meaning by this statement? Was Satan defeated at this point? Was it figurative speech? Anyone care to help shed some light on this verse? 
In His Grip,
Michael


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 14, 2004)

The statement is the equivalent of--and more dynamic, colorful, exciting, and mentally stimulating than--"Satan is defeated."

Satan's defeat is multi-staged. He rebelled against Heaven in the beginning, and was cast out.

He was defeated definitively in history by Jesus at the Cross and condemned by the resurrection of Jesus.

He is bound, and bound-for the lake of fire.

And, he is defeated in the preaching of the Gospel, (as the Luke 10 context indicates). This is the astonishing truth proclaimed by Jesus here: that this _preaching_ should be figured in language that comports to the casting of Satan out of heaven! When you consider it, isn't it an utterly remarkable statement by our Lord?


----------

